
Juicer: Package your JavaScript and CSS - sant0sk1
http://ajaxian.com/archives/juicer-package-your-javascript-and-css
======
wayne
I found the original linked page much more descriptive than the Ajaxian
summary:
[http://www.cjohansen.no/en/ruby/juicer_a_css_and_javascript_...](http://www.cjohansen.no/en/ruby/juicer_a_css_and_javascript_packaging_tool)
Juicer is written in Ruby. You need Java too if you want to use JsLint and YUI
Compressor.

Read the Ajaxian comments before you use. One personal rightfully noted that
you shouldn't add parameters for cache-busting because it'll also bust server-
side proxies/caches. The right way to do this is to rename the file, which
Juicer supports.

------
thomaspaine
Anyone know if there's something similar written in python?

